# IMSA Audi's



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

Anybody have any info/video/models of these SICK cars I have found a few links on the web but not much video or models or not that much info either please share.








http://home.arcor.de/bmaj.roesner/eimsa.htm


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: IMSA Audi's (respectVW)*

I've owned GM cars in the past and that is where I have formented my great hatred of American cars in general. To me, IMSA and Speedvision GT is the best because I get to watch Audi kick the crap out of domestic hot rods and muscle cars left and right.
































Let's not forget DTM

















Videos? Yes!
http://www.audiv8.com/german/gallery/movies/dr_audi_90_imsa2.mpg
http://www.audiv8.com/german/gallery/movies/dr_audi_200_transam.mpg
http://www.audiv8.com/german/gallery/movies/dr_audi_v8_dtm.mpg
http://www.audiv8.com/german/gallery/movies/donauring_a4.mpg
Links:
http://www.audiv8.com/german/gallery/gallery_clips.html
http://www.amcarsquattro.co.uk/Gallery.htm


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: IMSA Audi's (respectVW)*

Damn seen those already I can't get enough of these cars!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: IMSA Audi's (respectVW)*

What is that in the rear window of the 90, the very first picture? Is it a Bart Simpson doll?


----------



## TurboJewS4 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: IMSA Audi's (PerL)*

i believe so


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: IMSA Audi's (PerL)*

NIIIIICE pics guys!
That doll in the window isn't Bart, it's one of those "moonie" dolls...there's an air tube that runs to the driver with a bulb on it...squeeze the bulb and MOON anyone behind you! lol!


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: IMSA Audi's (respectVW)*

aaah yes...Hurley Haywood and Hans Stück
get a ho;d of the infamous "The Audi Quattro Experience"
great video of Audi's rally days, and towards the end they cover Audi's IMSA cars


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: IMSA Audi's (TRiAD)*

I remember those dolls they were funny, did they actually have these dolls during races?


----------



## john 13 black (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: IMSA Audi's (respectVW)*

I have a video with those audis racing the whole circuit the year they beat everyone and got like first and second in every race


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: IMSA Audi's (john 13 black)*

Anyway we can see this video?


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: IMSA Audi's (respectVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I remember those dolls they were funny, did they actually have these dolls during races?[HR][/HR]​It appears so. I finally found where to buy these things:
http://www.spencergifts.com/shop/product.asp?pid=00477109&did=6&cid=521&scid=1067


----------



## TurboJewS4 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: IMSA Audi's (TabulaRasa)*

They have the dolls for less on ebay


----------

